# Proverbs 11:30



## barryl (Dec 18, 2012)

We are called to witness, right? I know this is the time of year we will be around Family and Friends. I am asking all on these forums to share the Gospel of Jesus Christ to at least one or more people that you come in contact with. I  wish you  a "Merry Christmas" Proverbs 11:30 "The fruit of the righteous is a tree of life; and he that winneth souls is wise."


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 18, 2012)

Amen.
"If" Christmas is about Jesus, use these days as a doorway to share.

Thanks barryl.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re:*

Double Amen! It's the one thing you cannot do in Heaven!


----------



## thedeacon (Dec 18, 2012)

barryl said:


> We are called to witness, right? I know this is the time of year we will be around Family and Friends. I am asking all on these forums to share the Gospel of Jesus Christ to at least one or more people that you come in contact with. I  wish you  a "Merry Christmas" Proverbs 11:30 "The fruit of the righteous is a tree of life; and he that winneth souls is wise."





Thats a good idea, we all claim that we have put on Christ, If we have put on Christ then people should see Christ in us. 

I wish you a Merry Christmas also and may God be with you and me during this perfect oppertunity to share our Lord with someone else.

God bless you my brother.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 18, 2012)

formula1 said:


> Double Amen! It's the one thing you cannot do in Heaven!



Now there's a great point.

.


----------



## barryl (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll see ya'll after Christmas, just thought there were more. Thanks for understanding this thread. God bless ya'll !!!!!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Barryl, I used your posted scripture as my new siggy. Thanks!


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## barryl (Dec 28, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!
> 
> Barryl, I used your posted scripture as my new siggy. Thanks!


I witnessed to family and friends, my wife and I gave Bibles{KJV AV's}for presents!!!! I know God's word will not "return void." Isaiah 55:11,                                   Proverbs 11:30, is a great scripture. I have never been to "Wise", but I'm learnin' all the time!!


----------

